# Another big game animal taken out by a chevy.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man do these piece of crap trucks even come standard with brakes? :roll: 1-I you really should write a letter telling GM to start using a better brake product. Or before long you won't have anymore big game to hunt.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep. The ram got the better end of that deal. :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

On a side note, that is a nice Ram sad to see it go. Now I will do my best 1-I impression.

Look at that Chevy, hardly any damage. I am sure they drove that thing home and pulled a Ford out of a ditch on the way. If that would have been a Toyota it would of totaled it. :lol: Sorry 1-I, just having fun at your expense.  :mrgreen:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Airbags went off?

I hit a German Shepard doing 80 mph and all I ever heard was him bouncing off the rear diff, I guess it was worth buying a truck that wasn't designed for a driver wearing a skirt.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice curl on that ram.....too bad.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

That would suck! The DWR would probable count that as your once in a lifetime :lol:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

To bad the ram got hit but apparently you do a pretty good impression of me jahan because I am going to basically repeat what you said, honestly that is very little damage to the truck just the front plastic grill broke a dent in the bumper where the rams horns hit no bent in hood (like other nameless trucks would have had) and really it didn't cause the truck any real damage the headlights didn't even bust. Anyway sad to see a ram get hit and he was an okay sized one as well.
Hey it has an overall 5 star crash test rating
[youtube:2alqm9k2]http://www.youtube.com/v/YnGjDuTkpaQ&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2alqm9k2]

[youtube:2alqm9k2]http://www.youtube.com/v/DCBpMVFJFzk&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2alqm9k2]


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

fatbass said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > To bad the ram got hit but apparently you do a pretty good impression of me jahan because I am going to basically repeat what you said, honestly that is very little damage to the truck just the front plastic grill broke a dent in the bumper where the rams horns hit no bent in hood (like other nameless trucks would have had) *and really it didn't cause the truck any real damage the headlights didn't even bust.* Anyway sad to see a ram get hit and he was an okay sized one as well.
> ...


#1 Chevy is just an optimist and the glass is half full kind of guy. Sure there is a dent in the bumper and no bend in the hood cause the ram didn't hit the hood or the headlights duh!!  Its only a animal just a couple hundred pounds is all.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

What do those videos prove #1? That you are an idiot that makes no sense? Maybe its time to get in your S-10 and drive off to neverland....


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

hey flyguy, why don't you stop with the personal attacks. Mods a little help here?? 

Jeezus, it's fun to poke a little fun here and there with everybody, including ol' #1-1eye, but lets lay off the hate man. Ol' 1 I is a great booster of this board and we shouldn't let some rouge opinion turn him away from posting on here. 

#1eye- Don't let flyguys immaturity reflect how this board feels about you buddy. Even though we disagree on a few things here or there, I love you man, and really appreciate all your posts, the humor, and info you bring to this board. I know lotsa people would agree. 

Flyguy, if you don't like what a thread is about, just ignore it. I certainly ignore a great majority of threads on here for lack of any substance. But, please refrain form disenfranchising other board members.

Ol' #1-1-I, please keep it up, WE love you buddy...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Something tells me black bears a Chevy driver. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Something tells me black bears a Chevy driver. :lol:


 -oooo- -Ov- -/|\-


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> Something tells me black bears a Chevy driver. :lol:


Maybe with Zim's help all the closet Chevy drivers can have a coming out party. Party or not we know who you are, we have all seen you walking or pushing home.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

nope, driven fords since I was 15.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

How is the DWR guy going to get his new truck? He just killed the ram for the tag that they were going to auction for next years models. Now hes going to have to drive a 2005 what humilation. *\-\* :evil:


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> To bad the ram got hit but apparently you do a pretty good impression of me jahan because I am going to basically repeat what you said, honestly that is very little damage to the truck just the front plastic grill broke a dent in the bumper where the rams horns hit no bent in hood (like other nameless trucks would have had) and *really it didn't cause the truck any real damage the headlights didn't even bust*. Anyway sad to see a ram get hit and he was an okay sized one as well.


I think someone needs to take another look at the picture! :wink: Sure looks like a broken headlight to me!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I got this email this mourning. This is what it said after the two attached pictures.


A really nice Ram that was hit about the 125 mile marker on I90 near Rock Creek outside of Missoula , MT on Thursday 12/11. The Ram was still stuck in the grill when we arrived and I had to force it out.
From point of impact to where the vehicle stopped was better than 200 feet. Needless to say the Chevrolet was not driveable after this one......


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep also the Number 1,3,5, cylinders all became one after the impact. The tranny fell out, and the rear axle snapped.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm still waiting for "Oh yea, that Chevy even completely destroyed will sell for more than a Ford, Chevy, Toyota, Dodge, and Nissan brand new off the dealer showroom. Chevy scrapmetal is selling for SO MUCH MONEY right now!"


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I'm still waiting for "Oh yea, that Chevy even completely destroyed will sell for more than a Ford, Chevy, Toyota, Dodge, and Nissan brand new off the dealer showroom. Chevy scrapmetal is selling for SO MUCH MONEY right now!"


#1Chevy has already started the bidding on ebay for the totalled truck. He was planning on making a master bedroom set with the parts.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> #1Chevy has already started the bidding on ebay for the totalled truck. He was planning on making a master bedroom set with the parts.


Or maybe a chevy suit of armor. Instead of "it puts the lotion on the skin" he "puts the turtle wax on the sheetmetal"

I wonder if his chevy body suit will be legal methods in dungeons and dragons?


----------

